# Any ideas for lighting pumpkins?



## Elvira (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello everybody - long time no speak...

I was just wondering if you guys had any ideas for lighting pumpkins. Here's the scenerio: my family carves around 40 jack-o-lanterns for Hallowe'en and they go in and around our graveyard. Between wind, the dangers of fire and the difficulties lighting ones that have gone out, I'm looking for alternatives to tealights.

I should say that the pumpkins are numerous enough that it would be almost impossible to run cords and light them electrically - but I would be very interested in battery-powered lights. I've tried those little LED imitation tealights, but they aren't bright enough.

Any of you guys have a solution???

:jol::jol::jol::jol::jol:


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

try this: http://www.pumpkinlights.com/Scripts/default.asp
or try using long strings of c7 xmas lights and only put one in the socket where the pumpkin lands. you could connect several lines togther adn weave them around to get all your pmpkins- just a thought. Good luck!


----------



## Night Owl (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the xmas light idea. Maybe glow sticks? You might be able to buy some in bulk, and throw a few in each pumpkin to add brightness. Cheaper that way too.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

I did the christmas lights one year. you do have to bunch several together to get them bright enough. I think we bunched about 6 lights in each.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

*Howler Brand Pumpkin Lights*

I also use the Pumpkin Lights by Howler and LOVE them. Bought some two years ago and loved them so much bought a bunch more. 40 pumpkins is a lot to light though but if you do it every year, it may be worth the investment. Check around for best pricing. I have the yellow ones that flicker very nicely and also the multi-colored ones. If you go this route I would suggest buying some of each. The multi-colored doesn't have yellow, which is really nice to have.

I'm using glow sticks in my cat tail swamp prop this year and will buy those at Dollar Tree. But I only need it for Halloween night. Kind of hate that once it stops glowing that's it and you toss it out, also that it's a one time use item.

I wonder if you could use some sort of Glow In the Dark paint and paint some kind of a liner to go in your pumpkins, like a piece of plastic you could roll up to insert and then open up. Might be worth a trial run. You'd want to expose the liner to a really bright light for a while to really "charge" it.

Other than that, and the light strands, I'm fresh out of ideas. I'll be checking back to see what suggestions people have though.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

We use the pumpkin lights as well in our carved pumpkins. The only problem is I love the smell of pumpkin burning with a real candle in it.
You can take the 3X6 candles that are half burned down and place them in a tuna fish can. They will burn for several hours outside.


----------



## Rascal (Sep 24, 2008)

I use those small LED keychain lights you can pickup at the local hardware/drugstore counters. They usually sell for about a buck and change, they come in different colors and the battery lasts forever. 

I usually scatter my pumpkins around using a string of lights isn't really a suitable option.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

How about glow sticks? you can even use different colors and there inexpensive


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I would vote for the led flashlites. Check dollar stores or ebay. You should be able to get them for under $2 each and they are reusable. I got some led lights a the dollar store this year for some skulls. They came three on a card with lots of batteries for $2.50. They had two leds in them and had a magnet switch. I tested one and it lasted for over 8 hrs.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I was at Walgreens and they have small lights about the size of a tea light, that are battery powered, and there is a set of 6 or 8 for about 6 bucks, I haven't used them but I going to get a set and try them out this year.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

rottincorps said:


> I was at Walgreens and they have small lights about the size of a tea light, that are battery powered, and there is a set of 6 or 8 for about 6 bucks, I haven't used them but I going to get a set and try them out this year.


I have some of these from bed bath and beyond that flicker. Seems like they are gonna be good!

If you carve that many pumpkins you should consider getting foam pumpkins so you can keep your hard work and most can still be real pumpkins.:jol:


----------

